
The Fake News Problem - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/04/08/fake-news-problem-communities-disinformation-misinformation-media/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Dealing with fake news will need to involve more than simply adding a piece
of code in today’s tech, and could require a lot of societal transformation.

The fear of giving everyone a voice

It is not the first-time disinformation is threatening civilizations.

 _Christianity faced the same crisis when the Bible was translated from Latin
to other languages which any person could read and understand._

The church had resisted the move in the fear that giving everybody a Bible
would result in skewed interpretations and rise of cults that would crop up
everywhere.

 _That is exactly what happened._

[Side thoughts: Is the Tower Of Babel - A Metaphor For This?]

Today, cults after cult seem to spread all over the world with the educated
being equally prone to the disinformation as the non-educated. It is like half
of Christianity today is fake news."

Disclaimer: I'm not saying I agree with this assessment, nor disagree, but you
have to admit:

Fake News Vs. The Crisis In Early Christianity:

 _That is one heck of a philosophical comparison_ , is it not?

?

~~~
iafrikan
True, it all depends on your perspective

